# Truck Crash Shuts Down Route 495 In Andover



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The crash left plywood all over 495 south in Andover just before 7 a.m.
WBZ

A tractor-trailer crash shut down Route 495 south in Andover during rush hour Wednesday morning.

The truck was carrying a load of plywood when it flipped over just before 7 a.m. after Exit 40.

The plywood was thrown across the highway.

*







Watch:* SkyEye Video Above Scene

State Police shut down all lanes of traffic and nearby ramps to Route 93.

Truck Crash Shuts Down Route 495 In Andover - wbztv.com


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

A complete utter mess and cluster fuck


----------

